# Dnp



## Moneytoblow (Jun 30, 2011)

Any sponsors here have DNP? I can't seem to find any. You guys know where I  can find this?


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 1, 2011)

bump.  wanna know this also


----------



## DABOTTOM (Jul 1, 2011)

also want to know this


----------



## thepunisher000 (Jul 1, 2011)

Same.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

me too


----------



## Mudge (Jul 1, 2011)

DNP sucks, especially in the summer. Should have ran it over the winter.

Also, not that easy to find. Which for me is fine since, I really didn't care for it.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 4, 2011)

Im bumping this thread again in hopes that someone knows a sponsor that has this in stock. PM me if you don't want to post the source


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

99.9% of the stuff out there right now is WAY underdosed.  Have you ever used DNP before?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jul 5, 2011)

CT said:


> 99.9% of the stuff out there right now is WAY underdosed.  Have you ever used DNP before?



No.


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> No.



just my .02:
look into the following (i know CT has his preferences lol)

Clenbuterol - more sides
ECA stack - (arguably) better results, can use long term, and actually good sides. 
t3 - ideal if youre all geared up


DNP is no fucking joke. i've always had the urge to try it, but then given what it is, and god knows what could be used to replace it, i say fuck it every time.

additionally, if you want to know if someone has stock, go check their site, or message them..


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> just my .02:
> look into the following (i know CT has his preferences lol)
> 
> Clenbuterol - more sides
> ...


----------



## XYZ (Jul 5, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> No.


 

Honestly, it's just not worth it.

Here's what you need to know or should know before even starting, just to give you a no BS answer to what's going to happen when you take DNP.

Let's assume a user is going to use a total of 250mg of the crystal version (I bet you didn't even know there was more than one type of DNP) on a daily basis.  Seeing that the stuff can be capped in any amount (mg) that you wish, you will see multiple dosed products, or you can try and obtain the powder yourself and go that route.

The first day of using the product you won't feel much of anything, not to worry it is doing it's thing, it just has yet to fully kick in.  About, 2-3 hours after the second dosing is when the real fun begins.  I want you to close your eyes and think of a time when it was so hot outside that you just poured sweat out, that's what it's going to be like for the entire time you run DNP and then an additional 36-48 hours after the final dose.

In order to stay awake on DNP, you're going to need to add some ECA in there as well.  This will increase the heat even more.  Hungry yet?  ANYTIME you eat expect the sweat to be non stop for 2-3 hours after eating.  Want to do cardio?  Your lung capacity will not allow it due to the DNP.  Feel like training?  You can do it, but prepare to just freaking melt into a pile of goo.

You're also going to have to run about 5-6 different supplements just to stay hydrated and keep the free radicals under control.

Even while indoors with the A/C set at a nice cool 65, you can expect to be totally uncomfortable and just sweat.  It doesn't stop while you're sleeping either.  You'll need to change the sheets ever day and your underwear too, as the DNP will cause major swamp ass.

Don't get me wrong, the stuff has potential to melt off about 5-10lbs a week without doing anything at all, that is if you have real crystal DNP that is dosed correct, but the chances of you finding that are less than finding a legit UGL primo.

You're also going to be prone to cataracts, you'll look great but you can't see.  

Still want to run some DNP?


----------



## oufinny (Jul 5, 2011)

Well then, might want to scratch that off my list of things to try...


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2011)

CT said:


> Honestly, it's just not worth it.
> 
> Here's what you need to know or should know before even starting, just to give you a no BS answer to what's going to happen when you take DNP.
> 
> ...





Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jus4u (Jul 5, 2011)

CT said:


> Honestly, it's just not worth it.
> 
> Here's what you need to know or should know before even starting, just to give you a no BS answer to what's going to happen when you take DNP.
> 
> ...



Precise description of the effects!!


----------



## sp1q (Jul 5, 2011)

so it's more than just the thermo____tics  that used to get in some supplements??  it sounds alot harder on your body?
I don't want to strain the ticker that much just to loose this beer gut!  thanks for the info !!

sp1q


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 5, 2011)

sp1q said:


> so it's more than just the thermo____tics  that used to get in some supplements??  it sounds alot harder on your body?
> I don't want to strain the ticker that much just to loose this beer gut!  thanks for the info !!
> 
> sp1q



Completely different mechanism than even the old OTC thermogenics. One of my favorite products back in the day was Syntrax Adiopokinetix - it was Yohimbine / Norephedrine / Caffeine recipe. Great stuff w/o the whacked out body buzz & pounding headache. DNP operates at the mitchondrial level - much more intense hit on your CNS and much more important to pay attention to your hydration. Can't really compare the two.


----------



## drhuge (Jul 20, 2011)

Been using DNP for years, and even though I wouldn't recommend it for those who are new to it, I still will continue to SAFELY use DNP...,with that said, all my suppliers claim to not have it anymore....can anyone PM me with a lead?


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 28, 2012)

Ip n Samson both have it


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

yep both those guys carry it


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 28, 2012)

Got a good lead on legit dnp for anyone interested


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 28, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Got a good lead on legit dnp for anyone interested


 
x2.. get in touch with Vindicated if you're looking for dnp. You wont be dissappointed


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 28, 2012)

sp1q said:


> so it's more than just the thermo____tics  that used to get in some supplements??  it sounds alot harder on your body?
> I don't want to strain the ticker that much just to loose this beer gut!  thanks for the info !!
> 
> sp1q



Properly dosed DNP is not hard on the body at all..This is from a post I made on another thread about DNP

II. VISCERAL ACTION
Dinitro treatment respects the liver, the kidneys, the cardio-vascular system and the blood.
This innocuity for the principal visceral functions is without doubt one  of the main reasons for the distribution of this therapy.
Tainter, Stockton and Cutting have reported a series of cases in which one had measured the plasma bile index and determined
the test of Van de Bergh. Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course
of dinitro treatment.
Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney (Taitner, Cutting, Wood and
Proescher). Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do
not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on
the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys.
As T.L. Schulte and M.L. Tainter wrote, "it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the
kidneys."
Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system. Even when the basal metabolism is found
elevated to significant levels, there is no change in the rhythm of the pulse (Rosenblum).
On this point, dinitrophenol differs from all the other metabolic  accelerants known. It is an observation that all the clinicians,
today, have had occasion to make.
All the clinicians know that, contrary to thyroxine, dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart.
The research of Professor Loeper and of his students has demonstrated the physiological and clinical importance of
myocardiac glycogen. Extensive studies by P.N. Taussig have shown that dinitrophenol does not reduce cardiac glycogen at all
and that, on this point, it differs completely from thyroxine.


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks juice, how is it treating you?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 28, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> thanks juice, how is it treating you?


 
Only my second day and at 200mg. Will be bumping up at about the day 4 mark to 400mg. Also running the dnp with t3 and clen. I have been sweating ever since i ate my oats and orange juice this morning haha


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 28, 2012)

lol..nice brother..cant wait to hear your results, I usually run my brand up to 400mg, somedays are worse than others *carb days*, at 400 make sure you have a fan at night


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 28, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> lol..nice brother..cant wait to hear your results, I usually run my brand up to 400mg, somedays are worse than others *carb days*, at 400 make sure you have a fan at night


 
yea i hear ya man. I already feel the heat, plus im running tren right now so bed time is HELL


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

So if your sweating through your shirt at work just tell your boss your having hot flashes


----------



## vindicated346 (Jan 29, 2012)

lol..nice bro..I usually just keep my desk fan pointed at me while at work


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

pm me guys


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

and for the record vision roblems while on dnp is more due to blood sugar crashing than from cataracts whick only affected small percentage of females with year round use


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys all know DNP can be legally purchased right? It's illegal to sell as a dietary supplement, it is used in the creation of many things in the manufacturing sector. 

I would never pay over $0.30 a gram, but hey, enjoy your under dosed UGL's at $5/gram  


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## Soviet (Feb 9, 2012)

DNP is def not fun while on it at all... when u get off (if u dose properly) u'll be amazed by the results!  still would only recommend DNP as a last resort unless u know what ur doing


----------



## Thresh (Feb 9, 2012)

Soviet said:


> DNP is def not fun while on it at all... when u get off (if u dose properly) u'll be amazed by the results!  still would only recommend DNP as a last resort unless u know what ur doing



This


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## lucky_slevin (Feb 9, 2012)

Pumped I found this thread.. Bumping it for my boy vindicated..


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks lucky..there seems to be a bit of scare mongering going on with DNP on the site. I wouldnt want to come off like im only trying to make a buck. I do however had a good amount of knowledge if anyone wants to ask questions


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 10, 2012)

ditto on that vin


----------



## TommyTrainR (Apr 19, 2012)

I know of a source, whom of which I have used DNP successfully.  VERY effective and dosed 100% accurately.  Also includes the antioxidant, Querecitin.  PM me if interested.


----------



## the_anapolack (Apr 20, 2012)

dnp IS an antioxidant......and a more powerful one than quercetin....if someone is really that concerned idebenone would be better....i developed a formula coming out soon that will knock the socks off everyone elses.....stay tuned

as far as info...you guys also OVERanalyze your cycles when dnp is a no brainer if you arent allergic...........eat a pill or 2 a day and do what you normally do.....DONT adjust diet too much unless you plan to keep fork out of mouth....dont go and eat MORE dumbasses.......also USE GLYCEROL....especially at night and while doing physically exerting stuff........you lose alot of water thru sweat..............and yes it can be low dosed and taken almost year round but its more fun being OFF than it is being on


----------



## Thresh (Apr 20, 2012)

the_anapolack said:


> dnp IS an antioxidant......and a more powerful one than quercetin....if someone is really that concerned idebenone would be better....i developed a formula coming out soon that will knock the socks off everyone elses.....stay tuned
> 
> as far as info...you guys also OVERanalyze your cycles when dnp is a no brainer if you arent allergic...........eat a pill or 2 a day and do what you normally do.....DONT adjust diet too much unless you plan to keep fork out of mouth....dont go and eat MORE dumbasses.......also USE GLYCEROL....especially at night and while doing physically exerting stuff........you lose alot of water thru sweat..............and yes it can be low dosed and taken almost year round but its more fun being OFF than it is being on



More fun being off than on.... True statement!


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## calitattoo (Oct 19, 2012)

new to the forum..been searchin online trying find DNP..but havent had any luck..and when i did find sum..was way over priced..can any of u guys send me a pm on how i can get sum dnp..


----------



## AestheticPlus (Oct 31, 2012)

vindicated346 said:


> Got a good lead on legit dnp for anyone interested


 I've been trying to find an actual source for dnp and can't find anything anywhere, can you pm me?


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 1, 2012)

Try to search Dinitro's stuff.. Imho one of the best out there (tried it)..


----------



## Don Keballs (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got a hold of some good stuff and WOW! I though I had some before, but apparently it was bunk. I didn't know and that it was just over hyped. This stuff is Fiya! I was burning up on 1 tab/200 mg every OTHER day. Major sweats anytime I slept and heat just radiating off of me. I'm actually gonna try 100mg and see if that will last 2 days. I'm only about 5-6 days in and abs are starting to pop a little more, I am very, VERY impressed so far.


----------



## Don Keballs (Aug 28, 2013)

Big source in UK is off the grid. Any one care to help a brotha out?


----------



## nubcake29 (Aug 28, 2013)

Don Keballs said:


> Big source in UK is off the grid. Any one care to help a brotha out?



Why u bump year old thread??


----------



## Don Keballs (Aug 30, 2013)

nubcake29 said:


> Why u bump year old thread??



Why you post and not help? And why yo math bad? It was 6 months. And I was trying to decrease clutter. My bad. pheg...


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Sep 1, 2013)

Don Keballs said:


> Big source in UK is off the grid. Any one care to help a brotha out?



I also would like to know, went to buy from him the other day and his site was down. can't find anyone selling these days.


----------



## nubcake29 (Sep 4, 2013)

Don Keballs said:


> Why you post and not help? And why yo math bad? It was 6 months. And I was trying to decrease clutter. My bad. pheg...



1. Didn't help because its the wrong place to ask for source
2. Math is fine, thread started in June 2011, more than two years ago, which means thread is over two years old
3. Much more clutter for someone to read through 47 posts to find your question than if you make a new thread, which is why we hate it when you bump threads like ththis 

so yeah, ur bad. U nailed it.

as far as your question so I don't sound like an asshole, some of the international sponsors on this site have it. Keep looking.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 8, 2013)

DNP works flat out works. It is a horrible horrible and again I say horrible ride while you are on it BUT it absolutely works. You can eat anything while you are on it and by anything I mean anything that doesn't have any fat in it because in my experience once you eat any fat you are gonna get sick as a dog. The good thing is you can eat the carbs because they get burned up and help fuel this whole fat burning process, and boiled chicken breast didn't bother me. So rice and chicken were my best friends. As far as sources go I'm sorry I cant be much of a help because I don't think my guy would still be around 7 years later. Possible but unlikely as the shady underworld of sources seems to go in fast cycles.


----------



## raven04 (Sep 8, 2013)

im on dnp only my second day tho taking 250mg caps I feel some heat forsure prob bump it up to 500 in a couple of days


----------



## face055 (Sep 10, 2013)

ive been doing research on this lately and found a source thats well received if anyone wants to pm me.  ill definitely be grabbing some if i cant get to 8% with just clen.  strong 1st post i know lol.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 11, 2013)

If I recall correctly if you use some glycerin throughout the day it helps stay hydrated. I did it the first time but not after that.


----------

